# Is this Italian made Paderno Grand Gourmet? Is there a "1200-series"..?



## arnstein bjone (Oct 11, 2014)

1. I usually go for the best hardware (within limits..), and I understand that Paderno Grand Gourmet cookware is very good, and that the Italian made are better than the Paderno made elsewhere is not equally good..?

2. According tohttp://paderno.it/cookware.html there are no such thing as a "1200-series so I wonder if this guy "Italiano" are selling "the real deal"..? It looks very similar to the 1100-series, but the handles are different.

I am looking for a 36 cm/36 liter (ca 14"/37 qts). His price for this is NOK 1712,- inkl. 25%VAT (ca 260 USD)

I'm going to cook ca 60 kg bacalao, using the burner for my crab coocker (max 15 kW).





  








2014-10-11_163236.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014


----------



## arnstein bjone (Oct 11, 2014)

I can now probaly answer these questions myself...




  








Paderno_50L_vs_smågryter.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014












  








Paderno_Brand-label_ettikett_SAM_4410.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014












  








Paderno_handle_SAM_4430.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014












  








Paderno_handles_håndtak_SAM_4431.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014












  








Paderno_imprinted-model_serial_SAM_4425.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014












  








Paderno_wall-thickness_SAM_4427.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 11, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

That's a seriously hefty pot


----------



## arnstein bjone (Oct 11, 2014)

It sure is 

I have now enough bacalao for 2015 

I havn't got the lid yet, so I used a "gasket" (hose) and a aluplate.

It got a little burned/scorched in the bottom, but not much. No influence on taste. Very easy to remove. Next time I start with a smaller flame.It will then take ca 2-3 hours to boil.





  








Bacalao_50_liter_englsih.jpg




__
arnstein bjone


__
Oct 16, 2014


----------

